# What products are best for repelling geese or duck s from my grass?



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

is it right ? can u give me any info about >i have this info but i want more info GooseBuster was made specifically for this situation. Also, GooseChase is a safe, highly effective taste aversion agent. Terror Eyes , Irri-Tape and GatorGaurd are also very useful. Of course every situation is different. For a more in-depth look at how to fix your specific bird problem, please contact our customer service department.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Would suggest Remington or Winchester products:laughing:


----------



## jlc791 (Mar 17, 2009)

Chemist1961 said:


> Would suggest Remington or Winchester products:laughing:


 
I'll second that:thumbsup:

jlc


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

A cat would have a field day chasing birds around... and it's all natural.


----------



## jlc791 (Mar 17, 2009)

Clutchcargo said:


> A cat would have a field day chasing birds around... and it's all natural.


 
A 10 pound cat is no match for a 9-15 pound goose, particularly when young are involved. They can be vicious - I've heard of them nearly taking fingers off.

A 50-80 pound German Shepherd or similar dog might help.

jlc


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

jlc791 said:


> A 10 pound cat is no match for a 9-15 pound goose, particularly when young are involved. They can be vicious - I've heard of them nearly taking fingers off. jlc


Which leads us back to the Remington and/or Winchester product line. Did anyone mention Browning?


----------



## clairsteven (Jul 13, 2009)

You can use either hunting dog or Geese repellant. According me, Geese repellant is the right choice.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Though I'm a Remington 870 fan I imagine the Mossberg 500 would work just as well :whistling2:*


----------



## woobiken (Jul 28, 2009)

Do they make a "Grass" flavored alka seltzer? Would a goose mind original flavor?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Found this. No idea what it is or if it works.

http://www.flightcontrol.com/


----------

